# 13" wire rims don't fit Lincoln Towncar 2004



## Eyelinermaniac1 (Dec 7, 2014)

I just bought some 13" universal wire rims bit they don't fit my 2004 lincoln towncar spindle well just my a little bit 
what should I do can i grind the little holes on the rim or what can I change??? ¡f I do a swindle swap what year lincoln towncar should I use or other model of vehicle 
I really need help.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you talking about grinding the lug pattern holes? If that is the case go back to the dealer,and see if they have the correct adapters that fit your car.


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Defiantly need some more info from you and some pics could help


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Are you using Bolt on wire wheels or knockoff wire wheels with the adapter that bolts On?

Sounds like you need different adapters do not grind the bolt holes bigger


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dat 06 frame swap


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Kick them on. They will go, just need to keep kicking


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

put them on and tighten the bolts as best as you can, even if you know they're not tightened all the way, then drive the car over a speed bump at about 45 mph, theyll pop into place


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Spindle swap, use spindles of a 90 towncar. Those will clear 13s


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:drama::run::sprint:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Eyelinermaniac1 said:


> I just bought some 13" universal wire rims bit they don't fit my 2004 lincoln towncar spindle well just my a little bit
> what should I do can i grind the little holes on the rim or what can I change??? ¡f I do a swindle swap what year lincoln towncar should I use or other model of vehicle
> I really need help.


use the search there is topics on this with most of the same people posting on it, if you want it to look right get bigger wheels, if you want it to look like a lowrider 98-2002 gonna take more work to make the wheels not stick out crazy


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here you go homie, http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...x7-reverse-offset-wires-my-03-town-car-5.html This is how I did it for my homie with a 03 towncar. It's a little work but it's possible.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

think I'll build another one


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> put them on and tighten the bolts as best as you can, even if you know they're not tightened all the way, then drive the car over a speed bump at about 45 mph, theyll pop into place


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

holy shit good work!!!!!


crucialjp said:


> Here you go homie, http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...x7-reverse-offset-wires-my-03-town-car-5.html This is how I did it for my homie with a 03 towncar. It's a little work but it's possible.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Eyelinermaniac1 said:


> I just bought some 13" universal wire rims bit they don't fit my 2004 lincoln towncar spindle well just my a little bit
> what should I do can i grind the little holes on the rim or what can I change??? ¡f I do a swindle swap what year lincoln towncar should I use or other model of vehicle
> I really need help.


----------

